# Cannazon



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 14, 2015)

I was looking at this bank and its VERY large variety of other banks that go through it...but has anyone on here bought from them or know anyone who has thats gotten them...i wanna know great reviews!

http://www.cannazon.com/


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2015)

I think they are a safe place to get seeds.


----------



## vostok (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe Rosebud! but I never heard of them and I think they are pricey too


----------



## umbra (Jun 15, 2015)

at any time a good seed bank can change, with that said I am a member there and have bought a few dozen times. their prices are in line with the breeders they list. some are at other seed banks and their prices there are about the same. not every one has gg#4 or cherry pie. you get what you pay for.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah I've been looking through cannazon and I've been checking out herbies they both are pretty good...they both have a similar bank named...female seeds and they have some excellent looking buds for like $25 for 4 pack


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2015)

I have purchased from Cannazon.  I was happy with the transaction.


----------



## my my (Jun 15, 2015)

i have also bought several times, and Never a issue...


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 15, 2015)

Alright thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2015)

Member and have purchased many times. Never a problem here


----------



## key2life (Jun 17, 2015)

Cannazon has been fantastic when I've used them.


----------

